# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  В "Евросети" обнародовали черный список сотрудников, посещающих развлекательные сайты

## ALEX(XX)

На прошлой неделе все сотрудники московского подразделения компании "Евросеть" получили информационное письмо от руководства. В нем был список их коллег, с фамилиями, должностями и фотографиями, которых уличили в чрезвычайно активном посещении развлекательных и порнографических ресурсов Интернета.

В черный список попали семь сотрудников московского подразделения "Евросети". Среди них: начальник склада, старший продавец, специалист управления по работе с людьми, два диспетчера отдела доставки, продавец-консультант и даже начальник отдела по работе с клиентами, у которого около 50 подчиненных. Возле каждой фамилии приведен список сайтов, которые эти люди посещали, и суммарный трафик по каждому из них.

Совладелец "Евросети" Евгений Чичваркин рассказал, что весь персонал в устной форме несколько раз предупреждали: руководство отслеживает их блуждания в сети и наиболее активных любителей развлечений увольняют. "Но всегда находится какой-нибудь новый человек, который в это не верит", — замечает Чичваркин. Он уточняет, что всем сотрудникам выдается личный пароль и, "если он раздает его направо-налево, значит, сотрудник — разгильдяй".

Такие меры в "Евросети" привычны. "Это уже вторая акция в этом году — летом было уволено 8-10 человек, за то что они использовали служебный компьютер в рабочее время для просмотра порнографии, сайтов о Гарри Поттере, игр или скачивания фильмов", — поясняет Чичваркин. По его словам, служба безопасности и управление по работе с людьми такие мероприятия проводят регулярно. Он уверяет, что это не показательные увольнения, чтобы устрашить остальных, а целенаправленная политика. Каков размер материального ущерба, который нанесли сотрудники, по признанию Чичваркина, в компании не подсчитывали. "Главный ущерб нанесли слову "работа", — добавляет он. При этом, по его мнению, в компании много личностных свобод. "Например, продавцы-консультанты у нас могут ходить в юбках любой длины, хоть и вообще без юбки, иметь любой цвет волос, делать татуировки", — перечисляет Чичваркин. Кроме того, по его словам, их корпоративная культура не запрещает иметь нетрадиционную ориентацию. Он говорит, что, "если две девочки или два мальчика хотят работать на одной точке — пусть работают, лишь бы продажи шли хорошо".

Один из фигурантов черного списка, пожелавший остаться неназванным, говорит, что информационное письмо о лидерах по порно- и развлекательному трафику не только разослали всем сотрудникам по почте, но и вывесили на "доске позора" в офисе компании для всеобщего обозрения. По его словам, эта карательная мера возымела на него сильнейшее воздействие. "С тех пор я вообще отказался от пользования Интернетом, а если мне понадобится какая-то информация для работы, к примеру посмотреть изменения в законах, я лучше куплю книжку", — говорит работник.

Эта история выходит за рамки трудового законодательства, считают эксперты. "Здесь может выявиться факт клеветы", — говорит Александр Сарнов, начальник отделения правового обеспечения филиала Фонда социального страхования РФ. По его словам, если работник сможет доказать, что это не он посещал сайты сомнительного содержания, а, к примеру, его паролем кто-то воспользовался или загрузка порносайта произошла по вине вируса, он вправе подать иск о возмещении морального вреда. "Если суд примет сторону сотрудника, тот, кто вывесил информацию на "доске позора", должен будет не только выплатить компенсацию за моральный вред, но и на той же доске вывесить опровержение", — поясняет Сарнов. По его мнению, оно должно выглядеть примерно так: компания приносит свои извинения за обвинение сотрудника в посещении порносайтов. "Кроме того, может быть признан факт незаконного увольнения и человек будет восстановлен на работе", — добавляет Сарнов. Он говорит, что однозначный вывод могут сделать лишь те люди, которые рассматривают компанию "Евросеть" в качестве потенциального места работы.

Привлечь компанию к ответственности за ущерб репутации тоже вряд ли возможно: письмо не содержит никаких выводов о личностных качествах посетителей развлекательных ресурсов, а только констатирует, какой пользователь заходил на какие сайты. На всеобщее обозрение список компания также не выставляла. "Если сотрудники были предупреждены о возможном мониторинге их интернет-активности и посещали не связанные с их профессиональной деятельностью сайты в служебное время с рабочих компьютеров, то говорить о том, что была нарушена тайна частной жизни, сложно", — полагает Вадим Усков, владелец юридической фирмы "Усков и партнеры".

Такие меры воздействия, по его словам, в последнее время стали пользоваться все большей популярностью среди работодателей. В качестве примера Усков приводит компанию своего знакомого, который обнародовал в офисе содержание переписки по интернет-пейджеру ICQ двух сотрудников-мужчин о внешности их коллеги-женщины с целью ограничить использование компьютера для решения неслужебных вопросов. "Все претензии сотрудников были сняты после того, как им предъявили подписанное ими при приеме на работу уведомление о запрете такого рода активности", — говорит Усков.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Забавная статья  :Smiley:  А вот и те кого застукали в евросети за развлеченьями :Smiley: 
http://cmotpu.livejournal.com/32382.html

----------


## Geser

Это всё полная фигня. Не работать можно и без интернета.

----------


## Dime3us

> Это всё полная фигня. Не работать можно и без интернета.


Полностью согласен.Всегда есть тысяча способов что угодно делать,лишь бы ничего не делать  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Скучно целый день фигнёй страдать. Работать надо.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Я думаю что все высказавшиеся на эту тему правы! А данный факт это всего лишь прицендент для всеобщего обозрения чтоб народ сильно не расслаблялся и не тратил трафик за который кстати платятся деньги! А на порнухе и музыке, он просто горит........!Потом бегают и спрашивают а что у меня трафик то кончился так быстро всего то наодном сайте был несколько страничек посмотрел....тоже происходит и на сайтах знакомств системы mambo. я всего то посмотрел несколько фоток и оляля....... у меня инет кончился а мне почту важную получать.......!
Так что господа правы все,но есть одна старая пословица "Делу время а потехе час!"

----------


## anton_dr

> тоже происходит и на сайтах знакомств системы mambo. я всего то посмотрел несколько фоток и оляля....... у меня инет кончился а мне почту важную получать.......!


Дело не в системе мамбо, а в сайтах знакомств - они ж обычно графикой перегружены.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Дело не в системе мамбо, а в сайтах знакомств - они ж обычно графикой перегружены.


Согласен с вами на все 100 просто проект системы Мамба это единая база данных с различными точками входа, можно войти в нее с различных серверов.Rambler,Mail и многих других серверов их около 20.А смысл один и тотже!

----------


## pig

Если я правильно помню, мамба - зело ядовитая африканская змея. Укус смертелен. Насчёт сыворотки не в курсе.

----------

